# llandudno north shore



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

well got out today at north shore got the gear packed in the car and headed off to meet shark and adb1256 arrived at north shore just after 1pm managed to get a parking spot ;D ;D
it was very misty on the drive up there i took the scenic route via the old mold road to st asaph then joined the a55 ;D ;D








shark on his way to the water









adb1256 on his way to the water
shark and adb were quickly into the fish with me not far behind a whitting first and then my first ever red gurnard another species for my list didnt get a picture unfortunately ???
there was two other kayakers off the point of the little orme they had done quite well ;D ;D
when we was back on shore loading the gear away two other kayakers went passed
















cracking day and company and a few fish to looking forward to the next one now ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Lonewolf,

Looks like a beautiful day, we catch Red Gurnard over here with only a small difference in the colour. I use to catch them form a boat off Ainsdale on a regular basis.

Ian


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi ian hoping to get a few bigger on the next warm spell


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Lonewolf,



> hoping to get a few bigger on the next warm spell


Just been talking on the phone to my dad in Formby he reckons its been good there for four weeks now, so you will be getting a lot fishing in at the moment


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi ian,i hope so but today wasnt good just putting a report on from porth dafarch on anglesey


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi lonewolf,

Yeah I use to dive at porth dafarch Its a beautiful place. There are a few places I miss in the UK and the whole of Anglesey is one of them. My Dad was evacuated to Amlwich (dodgy spelling) during the War and have spent a lot of time there over the years so it holds a place in my heart.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdhI8+YAAAtfgAAQYKEAEACGEIAv4d4gIABIin6mo9Q2p6JkZNqBTJoJkYATNIZwKac9ntSwfFXlP3U2Eiru3ALBK1koyuhXCgHlvEHHxp5F5CEuCgwmS2F0XckU4UJDYSPPmA==


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

ianwood said:


> Hi lonewolf,
> 
> Yeah I use to dive at porth dafarch Its a beautiful place. There are a few places I miss in the UK and the whole of Anglesey is one of them. My Dad was evacuated to Amlwich (dodgy spelling) during the War and have spent a lot of time there over the years so it holds a place in my heart.


no matter where you go or move to wales always seems to be in your mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Thanks for the report, the photos look great, awesome paddling conditions.
> 
> I just spotted this on one of my news feeds, I hope you & crew weren't caught up in it:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wale ... 419205.stm


hi leftieant,no this was none of or group!conditions were not the best with ne winds 

such a shame the loss of a young life my thoughts are with the family at this tragic time


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Good stuff LW!
> 
> Migrated the post to the 'reports' section for you.
> 
> Red.


thanks red :lol: :lol: 8) lw


----------

